# Winter prep for Hymer 554 1993



## 117754 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi I have recently bought a 93 Hymer 554 and am not sure what preparation I need to make to if for winter. 
I have emptied the fresh water tank and the waste water but is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You will need to drain the boiler and the water pipes. There will be draintaps somewhere.
While draining and afterwards leave all taps in the half way position between hot & cold or if individual taps, leave them open.
The shower head also needs draining.


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

The main concerns for me with my 1990 544 ,,,are frost damage and damp air and the batteries going flat 

I leave the fridge door propped open,,,,, drain the water system, remove all the soft furnishings I can and put them in the spare bedroom (in the house),,,, prop open all cupboard doors and the seat bases so the air does not stagnate, close all the window blinds, disconnect the batteries and cover the top of the van with a tarpaulin to keep most of the rain off.

I also fill the fuel tank to minimize the air in the tank that can hold moisture and subsequently cause corrosion and make sure the tyre pressures are all kept about 10% above normal pressure. I always chock the wheels and release the hand-brake

I've got economy 7 electricity supply available at my house so about once a month I will put each battery on charge overnight. 

Using a small timer, I'll run a fan-heater at night to freshen and circulate the air,,,,,,,making sure all the air in cupboards etc gets moved around and at the same time,,, and for a couple of nights after the heater is switched off,,,, run a small dehumidifier to try and get as much of the moisture out as I can. (Warm air holds more moisture than cold and after running the fan the water tends to condense on cold surfaces.

And I'll also run the engine until it's good and hot and pump the clutch pedal a few times and pull on the hand-brake to make sure the cable stays free.

During the monthly check I'll have a good look round for damp or leaks,,,,,,,and sit in the van for a while with a cuppa,,,, reminiscing about holidays past ,,,,,,,,,,,and dream of adventures yet to come,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*winter prep for hymer*

a 3 month return ticket with seafrance


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I usually use my M/H every couple of weeks, but like this weekend, It had stood for 3 weeks so I took it out for a small run.
Keeps things moving and stops the tyres getting flat spots.
I also keep a oil filled heater on when damp or cold and when really cold, I put a larger fan heater in the van.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer 544*

Hi Peace

What the hell have you got a MH for? The idea is that you go away in it. The Hymer. even 1990ish , is equipped for winter weather on the continent. Get the key in and go away in it thats what it is for. All you need to do is drain off your water( with the taps opened) maybe an oil heater if the temperature drops below -5 degs. But use it, use it, use it even if it is only for days out.

Keep em waxed........... Ned :wink:


----------

